# Beardo Wierdo Journal (battle of the beards)



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Right just off to gym but promised to get this journal up and running today. so need a starting picture of the faces from anyone thats taking part...

this isnt a serious journal , but one that will keep us occupied for 9 weeks until we have a face full of luscious hair lol..

the serious side to this journal is the goal of cutting or bulking in next 9 weeks, then the beards and hair will come of to reveal the finished product..

Anyone can take part , so if you want to get your freshly shaved faces up today , and we will do a beard update every week with progress pics of the beard....

come on its a laugh so join in and enjoy it !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so this is my face this morning and im sat at 17 stone 5 pounds today.... Bring on the 9 weeks of cutting !!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

im back downw to 16 stone 11 for fuk sake.....i just took a pic will put in my journal


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

So as you know av already started mine, but i will keep it up till the end of feb 



Missus just said I looked like chuck norris!! my day is starting of awesome!!! :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Beards are awesome! Good luck fellas


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

cub said:


> Beards are awesome! Good luck fellas


your doing it too mate!! :thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

lee85 said:


> your doing it too mate!! :thumb:


Ahh this comes at a bad time for me! I shaved off my beard last week, I'd had it for 18 months so I fancy a change! I like looking younger :tt2:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

good luck lads, will be checking up on this thread from time to time to throw a few insults around at you two :beer:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Can we make this a battle of good looks too as i am WINNING !!!! had the tash for a while now but chin is 8-9 days growth


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

retro!! even your mother mst have struggled to love that lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> retro!! even your mother mst have struggled to love that lol


I will have you know my ma thinks i could be a model !!!!. Ok i will get a better one up


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm cutting.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> I'm cutting.


Little kids up !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

cub said:


> Ahh this comes at a bad time for me! I shaved off my beard last week, I'd had it for 18 months so I fancy a change! I like looking younger :tt2:


terrible lies, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

****ing ugly ****s i thought i was on the crime watch web site for a min .


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> ****ing ugly ****s i thought i was on the crime watch web site for a min .


Well, thats just mean ya bum loving hippie!! Bet you'll love it if I rubbed my stubble on your nipples...a great sensation I would imagine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Well, thats just mean ya bum loving hippie!! Bet you'll love it if I rubbed my stubble on your nipples...a great sensation I would imagine


like you havent done that to people before , id only let you if i was the first


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> like you havent done that to people before , id only let you if i was the first


You can be my first :whistling: I'm a stubblenipplerubbing virgin :innocent:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well were is Rick the little cnut !!!!

is that all thats doing this ??? 4 people, bunch of *******


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well were is Rick the little cnut !!!!
> 
> is that all thats doing this ??? 4 people, bunch of *******


Make Rob do it!! Go round to his house and snap all his razers too :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Make Rob do it!! Go round to his house and snap all his razers too :thumb:


Rob couldnt grow a fcukin beard he is only 11 years old pmsl , he will give the excuse of meeting customers like all these other ******* have given


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Rob couldnt grow a fcukin beard he is only 11 years old pmsl , he will give the excuse of meeting customers like all these other ******* have given


Haha, well we have 4 men so far...surely more will join...do it for charity and everybody is in!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Haha, well we have 4 men so far...surely more will join...do it for charity and everybody is in!! :lol:


nah mate im purely doing it for motivation, and for fun on here... wishi mpre would join though, and wish RICK would post his fcukin face up, or theres only 3 of us !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Rob couldnt grow a fcukin beard he is only 11 years old pmsl , he will give the excuse of meeting customers like all these other ******* have given


Yep, that's my excuse :whistling:

I'll go until the 8th (back to work on the 9th)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Bunch of slack jawed ******* !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Yep, that's my excuse :whistling:
> 
> I'll go until the 8th (back to work on the 9th)


wtf, you havent grown fcuk all in 27 years mate how the fcuk you gonna grow something in 10 days pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Bunch of slack jawed ******* !!!!


yes mate there too fcukin vain to have some beard action... there mums wont fancy thwm anymore .. fcukin queers !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't worry, not being serious about charity...people only sponser tashes these days...full beard is like sponsering a hobo :lol: :lol: (leave that f*cking 'b' there...for any smart ****s) 

8th is fine...do it...and then Flinty will be round your house eating all your razors and banking your shaving foam and electric razor :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> wtf, you havent grown fcuk all in 27 years mate how the fcuk you gonna grow something in 10 days pmsl !!!


Lol,

I'll grow a rat tash! That's the best I can offer


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Guys don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

R0B said:


> Lol,
> 
> I'll grow a rat tash! That's the best I can offer


GROW SOMETHING!!! before I f*cking like everything and leave you with loads of notifications!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I would join in guys, but my beard is the only thing that stops police men and women asking my why Im not in school during school hours! Plus, when it gets a little wild, I look like the Dartmoor beast, and trimming it is the only thing that stops people trying to burn me on the stake. Plus I am going to be making a trip to London in a couple of weeks, and I don't think my nervous disposition will cope well with a face of madness.

Is that enough excuses to get out of this without to much of a flaming? :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I would join in guys, but my beard is the only thing that stops police men and women asking my why Im not in school during school hours! Plus, when it gets a little wild, I look like the Dartmoor beast, and trimming it is the only thing that stops people trying to burn me on the stake. Plus I am going to be making a trip to London in a couple of weeks, and I don't think my nervous disposition will cope well with a face of madness.
> 
> Is that enough excuses to get out of this without to much of a flaming? :whistling:


No...making coffee and will be back for the flaming!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Righ guys im off for my health spa break will catch you all tomorrow sometime.. be good XXX


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I might join in. The woman hates it and it grows a distinct shade of auburn (read ginger) but I'll see how long I can get away with it!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Righ guys im off for my health spa break will catch you all tomorrow sometime.. be good XXX


Enjoy mate :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I might join in. The woman hates it and it grows a distinct shade of auburn (read ginger) but I'll see how long I can get away with it!


Atleast we can count on you to step up and be a man :thumb: you will get away with it till the end of feb


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Is that enough excuses to get out of this without to much of a flaming? :whistling:


Yes Peter...



I mean Greenspin


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im not posting mine till ive finished it end of feb lol

I have no fat loss goals so have decided will keep mine till I deadlift 300kg which is my goal for next year (could be 2 months could be 5 lol)

Im probably going to look like a fckin neanderthal by time im done haha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hold it Greenspin!! Your going to London...I'm prety sure London is filled with hippie bearded weirdos anyway...so thats one excuse gone! :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Im not posting mine till ive finished it end of feb lol
> 
> I have no fat loss goals so have decided will keep mine till I deadlift 300kg which is my goal for next year (could be 2 months could be 5 lol)
> 
> Im probably going to look like a fckin neanderthal by time im done haha


Thats okay, well all be men at the end and most likely no-one will sit beside us on the train or bus...so theres a bonus


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I think this could go eitherway. We could look like the aryan brotherhood, a splinter cell of the taliban or the bee gees !!!! What everway it goes were gonna look dope and more manly than anyone else on this site !!!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right as said in the other thread IM IN !!!!!

ill post a pic up when i can although theres no rush as i have a big fcuk off beard at the min but will try and stay with it for the full 2 month (unless theres an offer of getting laid BY A WOMAN BEFORE U DIRTY [email protected] START) but cant see that happening at i already look like a full on mental anyway

if i think on later ill do the pic then 

happy bearding people


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good! Well all be sexier f*ckers by the end of this!! a bit mean looking maybe, but all the woman like a dangerous man  ...I think ??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Real men have beards. Enough said.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Real men have beards. Enough said.


I knew there was a reason I liked you Ming  (no ****)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Real men have beards. Enough said.


This is true


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> This is true


I'll get my coat


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> I'll get my coat


Get back here and grow a f*cking beard!!!


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Get back here and grow a f*cking beard!!!


I CAN'T!!! Waaaaaa

You will fear my patchy goatee!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a full beard at six years old and could get served in the off licence at eight lol....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> I CAN'T!!! Waaaaaa
> 
> You will fear my patchy goatee!


Listen...we have a Flinty who will come to your house and bank all you shaving foam, blades etc (he may have sex with your bum...but thats normal)...so grow it, GROW IT!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Real men have beards. Enough said.


plus Luther's bird - lol maybe she'll join in


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Listen...we have a Flinty who will come to your house and bank all you shaving foam, blades etc (he may have sex with your bum...but thats normal)...so grow it, GROW IT!!!


Ok I don't want flinty violating my bum so I'll give it a go!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Loads of big muscular men with beards. Thank you for recreating my favourite clubs lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember other guys used to say to me 'why do you have a beard. Most women don't like a man with a beard.'

'Ah, but the ones that do,' I would reply, 'Mmmmmm. The ones that do.'


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

cub said:


> Loads of big muscular men with beards. Thank you for recreating my favourite clubs lol


I used to like you :cursing: :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok heres my work in progress, close up as it's just on the turn....

I'll keep it up until the mrs stops putting out due to the physical revultion of a real life Groundskeeper Willie!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

My wife would never let me.



she says it's not a good look.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Goatees are where its at not weirdo beards lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

More inspiration!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

cant believe there are so many chinless geeks on here. Ming get your peter sutcliff pic on here for insperation !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> My wife would never let me.
> 
> View attachment 70770
> 
> ...


And am sure your wife would love to have a cock?? just like you'd love a vagina?? well....your wearing it perfectly right now dude


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Goatees are where its at not weirdo beards lol


Get it a grown young sir!! :thumb:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> My wife would never let me.
> 
> View attachment 70770
> 
> ...


tell her your growing one and if she doesnt like it tough !!

and ur not putting out till she accepts you for the person u want to be haha


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm already a month ahead of you all...


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Goatees are where its at not weirdo beards lol


yeah - if you wanna be George Michael. :whistling:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> I'm already a month ahead of you all...


not all of us  ill post my beast when i get back up

and ive had a bath so its not quite as brian blessed haha


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I may join in on this even though I have about a months head start.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

spod said:


> yeah - if you wanna be George Michael. :whistling:


B4stard lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Im not posting mine till ive finished it end of feb lol
> 
> I have no fat loss goals so have decided will keep mine till I deadlift 300kg which is my goal for next year (could be 2 months could be 5 lol)
> 
> Im probably going to look like a fckin neanderthal by time im done haha


post a starting pic mate and then we need updates each week you bearded cnut lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> I may join in on this even though I have about a months head start.


come on then get your starting pic up ..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I can't enter as I've had a beard since before you lot of youngsters were a twinkle in your parents eyes lol....but he's an inspirational pic of a youthful Ming just to get you going


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well I can't enter as I've had a beard since before you lot of youngsters were a twinkle in your parents eyes lol....but he's an inspirational pic of a youthful Ming just to get you going
> 
> View attachment 70792


show us your recent photo mate want to see where your beards at right now !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> show us your recent photo mate want to see where your beards at right now !!!


HaHa. Will do later, though it's a bit on the grey side these days lol. Off to docs for my free test in two mins.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Here we go lads count me in


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Here we go lads count me in


welcome o hairy one lol...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Here we go lads count me in


Wow!! He's the second f*cking coming!! lol...Hi Jesus


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well I can't enter as I've had a beard since before you lot of youngsters were a twinkle in your parents eyes lol....but he's an inspirational pic of a youthful Ming just to get you going
> 
> View attachment 70792


Ming i didnt know you was actually geoff capes !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Here we go lads count me in


Early Kings of leon !!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

So has this thread changed to people just posting pictures of their beards? If so, Im game with that! I'll be happy to document the life of my face hair.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> So has this thread changed to people just posting pictures of their beards? If so, Im game with that! I'll be happy to document the life of my face hair.


Still have to grow it till the end of febuary...does this mean your in (with no rubbish excuses) ??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> So has this thread changed to people just posting pictures of their beards? If so, Im game with that! I'll be happy to document the life of my face hair.


Hey adolf !!! you can only play if you are currently a "man" !!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Hey adolf !!! you can only play if you are currently a "man" !!


Are you accusing me of being an alien?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Are you accusing me of being an alien?


No your human but if the chin is clean then not a "man" !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Are you accusing me of being an alien?


A nazi alien by the sounds of it...dirty man!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> so this is my face this morning and im sat at 17 stone 5 pounds today.... Bring on the 9 weeks of cutting !!!!
> 
> View attachment 70698


I think you look much better without a beard, in fact if i was over 50 my self, i would


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I think you look much better without a beard, in fact if i was over 50 my self, i would


to be fair mate i dont give a fcuk wether you want to stick your racing pidgeon sized cocle into my brown sauced spam fritter...

i dont know were you have been...

if your c0ckle had a name it would be "the event horizon" pmsl


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Well I can't enter as I've had a beard since before you lot of youngsters were a twinkle in your parents eyes lol....but he's an inspirational pic of a youthful Ming just to get you going
> 
> View attachment 70792


Metal as fvck!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Metal as fvck!!!


I had that photo taken as I'd just had my hair cut for the first time in 15 years lol. When I passed my 11+ exam to get to the Grammar School my Ma said I could have anything I wanted for passing. I said I didn't want to have to have another pudding dish haircut:lol: :lol: I never had my hair cut from 11 years old till I was 26 as I am in that picture lol.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I had that photo taken as I'd just had my hair cut for the first time in 15 years lol. When I passed my 11+ exam to get to the Grammar School my Ma said I could have anything I wanted for passing. I said I didn't want to have to have another pudding dish haircut:lol: :lol: I never had my hair cut from 11 years old till I was 26 as I am in that picture lol.


That's awesome dude. Bit of a metal head in the day then? Or should I say p i s s head


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> That's awesome dude. Bit of a metal head in the day then? Or should I say p i s s head


Big Sabbath, Zeppelin and Motorhead fan lol. Used to tour round on the bikes following Motorhead all over the North. Might have got a little off my head on occasion:innocent: :whistling:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome beardage


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

cub was my face clear on the pic cause its showing clear on photo bucket but they really blurry on here ???


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

No it was crystal clear for me...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

oh guess i should leave it up then haha

ill let u recomment on it then cause it looks like u have gone mad and are talking to ur self haha

(if i can work out what i did haha)


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

here u go beard perverts


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Now it's blurry. Before it was smaller but clear.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i feel these already grown beard shots are spoiling the big reveal pics in 9 weeks lol !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ill try other pic haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

now its gone bigger but clear fcuk it ill leave this one haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i feel these already grown beard shots are spoiling the big reveal pics in 9 weeks lol !!!


ur just p1ssed u wont be able to get to this stage


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


>


The other one was better if you squint 

Now play fair and shave it off!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> The other one was better if you squint
> 
> Now play fair and shave it off!


shave it off mg:

i was just going to grow it for another couple of months with u vagabonds


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> ur just p1ssed u wont be able to get to this stage


you may be right mate !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> you may be right mate !!!
> 
> View attachment 70879


see even in that pic u cant raise a smile .....u didnt know why at the time but it was because of this day haha

loving the beard tho dude so i cant even pretend to hate


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> here u go beard perverts


Represent my man. Beard any man would be jealous of.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Represent my man. Beard any man would be jealous of.


yeah i get loads of sh1t in work over it but im guessing there all just haters and cant grow one haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

my stubble is already started to get in there... cant wait for the progress pic next sunday lol !!!!

username you should shave yours and grow it again with us mate you can start tonight ???

And RICK needs to get a starting pic up


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right well i just thought id nip in to tell all u fellow brothers happy new year ....all the best

im just going to get ready to go out and look like a scruffy homeless cnut

and have peopletrying to maul my face and annoy the life out of me all night, atleast this yeah ive got short hair so there should be less kn0bheads comparing me to jesus 

HAVE A GOOD ONE PEOPLE , AND STAY SAFE


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> right well i just thought id nip in to tell all u fellow brothers happy new year ....all the best
> 
> im just going to get ready to go out and look like a scruffy homeless cnut
> 
> ...


LOL!! Don't worry, we have a Jesus on here...we are more at aw of your beard  Have a good one mate :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

My festive beard


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought mine was scruffy til I saw some of the entries so far. Could lose an alsation in some of them fvkers!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> My festive beard
> 
> View attachment 70924


yet another thats already got a beard lol... shave it off tonight and start from fresh tomorrow X


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

No chance. I was having a beard off with a few people in work and am not going through the itchy phase again!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yet another thats already got a beard lol... shave it off tonight and start from fresh tomorrow X


Does mean he'll have one f*ck off beard man!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> No chance. I was having a beard off with a few people in work and am not going through the itchy phase again!


call yourself a fcukin man lol . i have to admit it im not looking forward to that bit again ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Does mean he'll have one f*ck off beard man!! :lol:


is there only me and you that have stared with a fresh face bro ???


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> is there only me and you that have stared with a fresh face bro ???


oh...eh...this is awkward bro...go to the first page :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> oh...eh...this is awkward bro...go to the first page :rolleye:


fcuk sake.. its going to be so embarrasing when i outbeard you all and you all had a head start


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Will be interesting to see. 3 of us done it in work. two looked decent and one lad looked like he had just sellotaped a load of pubes to his face. Looked absolutely awful.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Will be interesting to see. 3 of us done it in work. two looked decent and one lad looked like he had just sellotaped a load of pubes to his face. Looked absolutely awful.


have you seen my face after 3 months growth pmsl. looks like i have strapped 15 hairy fannies to my mush bro !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake.. its going to be so embarrasing when i outbeard you all and you all had a head start


Lol, I'm a bad man :ban: I probably need a head start...may have to chop some pubes off and glue them onto my face to make it look better :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Lol, I'm a bad man :ban: I probably need a head start...may have to chop some pubes off and glue them onto my face to make it look better :lol:


nah mate you already look a cnut to be fair pmsl X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> nah mate you already look a cnut to be fair pmsl X


A sexy c*nt??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> My festive beard
> 
> View attachment 70924


That face should be followed with the lines

Police found up 20.000 indecent images of children on his computer


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

How's it going lads? I'm growing a fooking nest on my chin right now, starting to get itchy too. How y'all doing?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Im itchy but its keeping my face slightly warmer whilst working out in the fcukin rain and wind... update photo will be done for sunday boys dont forget !!

RIck hasnt even done a fcukin starting picture yet the cnut !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

rick said he did try taking one but his ugly mug broke the camera :whistling:

but yeah all good here ,just tryin to motivat myself for start of big push starting next week haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> rick said he did try taking one but his ugly mug broke the camera :whistling:
> 
> but yeah all good here ,just tryin to motivat myself for start of big push starting next week haha


come one mate you should have already started .. 5 full days gone by now .... X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> come one mate you should have already started .. 5 full days gone by now .... X


i know i know,have been waiting for a few bits to come and then taking anti-biotics this week knocked me sidewards i think, just couldnt be ars3d eating and gen felt off plus yday basicly slept all day.

feeling better 2d even if i am depressed after just taking measurments and weight . oh well onwards and upwards


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> i know i know,have been waiting for a few bits to come and then taking anti-biotics this week knocked me sidewards i think, just couldnt be ars3d eating and gen felt off plus yday basicly slept all day.
> 
> feeling better 2d even if i am depressed after just taking measurments and weight . oh well onwards and upwards


F*ck measurements and weights!! I threw my scales out along time ago...you'll get there mate, stop worrying. It's like a baby crawling at 2years old and people worrying! It's not gonna be crawling at 30years old is it (well, unless it's into some crazy ****). Heres some inspiration bud...and also, how the beards going fellas?? I'm taking mine out on the town tonight  ....pics tomorrow??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice one lee , take it out on the tap bro lol... im taking mine to the shops today, its coming on nicely even after just 1 week the beard is nearly swooshing in the wind lol.. i will post a update pic tomorrow lol !!!

BRING ON THE BEARDOS !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Nice one lee , take it out on the tap bro lol... im taking mine to the shops today, its coming on nicely even after just 1 week the beard is nearly swooshing in the wind lol.. i will post a update pic tomorrow lol !!!
> 
> BRING ON THE BEARDOS !!!


Lol...I don't think the bouncers will recognise me with this thing, luckily I'm well known for my hat wearing :lol:

Yes, to go the shops and buy an axe, will suit what I am presuming you are fluanting, the viking look :lol:

Looking forward to seeing these beard updates tomorrow...could be some good ones for the w*nk bank...wait...i mean to laugh at :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Lol...I don't think the bouncers will recognise me with this thing, luckily I'm well known for my hat wearing :lol:
> 
> Yes, to go the shops and buy an axe, will suit what I am presuming you are fluanting, the viking look :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing these beard updates tomorrow...could be some good ones for the w*nk bank...wait...i mean to laugh at :rolleye:


yours better be better than mine as you been growing it longer !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yours better be better than mine as you been growing it longer !!!!


I don't know mate...its abit busher, but I forgot how red it grew in, a darkish red :blush:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I don't know mate...its abit busher, but I forgot how red it grew in, a darkish red :blush:


Ginger :tongue:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I don't know mate...its abit busher, but I forgot how red it grew in, a darkish red :blush:


i repped you earlier aswell how do i undo reps pmsl ginger to55er lol X


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah I missed this!!

Here's me with and without... I tend to keep a bit of growth on as I look about 12 clean shaven!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

cub said:


> Ginger :tongue:


Ya dirty wee turn coat!! :cursing: :tt2:



flinty90 said:


> i repped you earlier aswell how do i undo reps pmsl ginger to55er lol X


You can't mawhawhawhawhaw...I swear I used to have blond hair...thats before I got adopted to dirty ol glasgow :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Ya dirty wee turn coat!! :cursing: :tt2:
> 
> You can't mawhawhawhawhaw...I swear I used to have blond hair...thats before I got adopted to dirty ol glasgow :lol:


its the iron bru it actualy turns you ginger !!!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Ya dirty wee turn coat!! :cursing: :tt2:


When I grow mine long it goes ginger. There, I've admitted it. We're even now


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> its the iron bru it actualy turns you ginger !!!


Wow, shock...theres something I never knew  I'm away to do a big massive ginger sh*te now 



cub said:


> When I grow mine long it goes ginger. There, I've admitted it. We're even now


Hmmm, well...ya ginger c*nt, thats all I needed to hear


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

lee85 said:


> F*ck measurements and weights!! I threw my scales out along time ago...you'll get there mate, stop worrying. It's like a baby crawling at 2years old and people worrying! It's not gonna be crawling at 30years old is it (well, unless it's into some crazy ****). Heres some inspiration bud...and also, how the beards going fellas?? I'm taking mine out on the town tonight  ....pics tomorrow??


nice one lee

have a good night 2n !

yeah the beard is all good this end and yeah 2nd pics are up 2m night


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

update pics today please !!

LOL. taken last night. will take proper one today X


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I've always had a thing for readheads flinty....i'm sure i aint the only one with a semi:whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> update pics today please !!
> 
> LOL. taken last night. will take proper one today X
> 
> View attachment 71836


sexy **** !!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

It's a sad day. I'm afraid to say I'm going to have to watch this from the sidelines now after only one week.



Mrs has banned me from ALL bedroom activities until my Weirdo beard was gone :crying:

 this was my ginger beard (complete with breakfast scraps) before its untimely retirement :sad:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> It's a sad day. I'm afraid to say I'm going to have to watch this from the sidelines now after only one week.
> 
> View attachment 71880
> 
> ...


well what a fcukin pussy whipped cnut you are lol....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so wheres the rest of my beard freaks update pics today ???


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> update pics today please !!
> 
> LOL. taken last night. will take proper one today X
> 
> View attachment 71836


wow that beard really has turned u ginger :-D


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> It's a sad day. I'm afraid to say I'm going to have to watch this from the sidelines now after only one week.
> 
> View attachment 71880
> 
> ...


WHAT A F**KING LETDOWN .....SHAME ON YOU, SHAME ON YOU


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ill sort my pic out in a bit flinty when ive had a bath haha


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> It's a sad day. I'm afraid to say I'm going to have to watch this from the sidelines now after only one week.
> 
> View attachment 71880
> 
> ...


 You should of chinned her the rubbed your manly beard in her face !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> You should of chinned her the rubbed your manly beard in her face !!!!


wheres your update ya chimp ???


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Greedyben given up already mate? Will get mine up in the morning, coming along nicely. Tempted to give a lil trim but going to let it grow wild.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> Greedyben given up already mate? Will get mine up in the morning, coming along nicely. Tempted to give a lil trim but going to let it grow wild.


dont you dare fcukin touch that growth of beauty lol !!!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> dont you dare fcukin touch that growth of beauty lol !!!


i wouldnt dream of it....been called jesus 4 times this week. Havent had this many compliments in a while.haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> i wouldnt dream of it....been called jesus 4 times this week. Havent had this many compliments in a while.haha


pmsl repped mate

would love to one day be reffered to as jesus lol..

I normally get called god when shagging a women , well thats what they keep screaming anyway OH MY GOD thats good pmsl


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

is ur new avi new flinty ??

didnt think we were getting any pics till the reveal

the forearm is looking good and the face lean in it anyway


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> pmsl repped mate
> 
> would love to one day be reffered to as jesus lol..
> 
> I normally get called god when shagging a women , well thats what they keep screaming anyway OH MY GOD thats good pmsl


haha classic mate. So size does matter then


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> pmsl repped mate
> 
> would love to one day be reffered to as jesus lol..
> 
> I normally get called god when shagging a women , well thats what they keep screaming anyway OH MY GOD get off me u fat ugly cnut pmsl


corrected:whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> is ur new avi new flinty ??
> 
> didnt think we were getting any pics till the reveal
> 
> the forearm is looking good and the face lean in it anyway


no mate its only a weeks growth lol.. i havent shaved bro.... and thanks for the comments just think how good i will look in 8 more weeks when the revela is done properly X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> no mate its only a weeks growth lol.. i havent shaved bro.... and thanks for the comments just think how good i will look in 8 more weeks when the revela is done properly X


u will need to get a sh1tty stick to beat them off with


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

pics done, will be added to the journal tommorow as there on the pc and i am on the laptop !!!! cant see any other updates yet


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Here we go lads, getting there


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Heres my update



Nice to see your bothering mickey. not like these other lame ****ers


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

wow wow wow mine was on its way haha im not lame just lazy  had bath this morn instead of last night as planned

well here it is


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

got to say there coming along nice now lads good work :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> wow wow wow mine was on its way haha im not lame just lazy  had bath this morn instead of last night as planned
> 
> well here it is
> 
> View attachment 71955


Dude that's a beard and a half. I would be well proud of that


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Moonbeam said:


> Dude that's a beard and a half. I would be well proud of that


i had to take 4 pics to try and get 1 were it didnt look too out of control haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is mine after 1 week FROM CLEAN SHAVEN !!! lol not like you fcukin cheats that started with a beard


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Am running late on the update...but here it is



And username!! Wtf is that?!! :lol: Thats just awesome! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Am running late on the update...but here it is
> 
> View attachment 72040
> 
> ...


mate im so going to be catching you in next 2 weeks i guarantee it , when this bush starts it get out of control quickly lol !!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel much less of a man today without my 'wildman' facial hair :sad:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I feel much less of a man today without my 'wildman' facial hair :sad:


well so you should, seeing as you are less of a man, any bloke that lets there missus tell them what to do with there own facial hair is not a man in my eyes !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

username thats 1 sweaty beard you got there mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mate im so going to be catching you in next 2 weeks i guarantee it , when this bush starts it get out of control quickly lol !!!


Haha, i f*cking told you man! This beard may be rubbish...this is the longest I've ever had I think :lol: I look forward to seeing these sexy beards at the end of all this 



GreedyBen said:


> I feel much less of a man today without my 'wildman' facial hair :sad:


And you!!!! As for you and your vagina...what happened?! This will cause you so much pain you will knock her out one day and say "Mind when you never let me grow that f*cking beard!! I'm taking my balls back f*cker!" ...it all just keeps mounting till you blow mate 

Unlucky man, i thought my missus would try the same crap...but I TOLD her to like it and she does :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I was pestering her and she said if I got rid of it she'd let me have my wicked way. What can I say, I am weak. And had no internet connection for a few days prior thus full spuds :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I was pestering her and she said if I got rid of it she'd let me have my wicked way. What can I say, I am week. And had no internet connection for a few days prior thus full spuds :whistling:


Haha! The humour is there...but I'm disappointed...ultimatums always make me do the opposite :lol: you weak man! Glue that all back on and start again...no sex?! I'm telling you, thats just one of those straws mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Probably because she knew if it got any longer it would be taken by force!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Probably because she knew if it got any longer it would be taken by force!


Punch in the titties goes down well these days mate :thumb: :tt2:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like a bit of a tidy up on you neck there flinty. Is that allowed !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good question...if so, then I would like to trim the whisker away from my mouth :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Good question...if so, then I would like to trim the whisker away from my mouth :lol:


**** OFF !!! i been biting on mine for the last week !!!

Everyone will end up like this


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> **** OFF !!! i been biting on mine for the last week !!!
> 
> Everyone will end up like this
> 
> View attachment 72060


Haha, well atleast I know am not the only one whos been eating the beard :lol:

And good point, we don't want any gay beards in here  Gay people with beards are fine...just incase


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> I feel much less of a man today without my 'wildman' facial hair :sad:


isnt this the BEARD THREAD??..........im sure i have seen one on how to be less whipped ,that might be more up ur street :whistling: :lol:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Here is mine after 1 week FROM CLEAN SHAVEN !!! lol not like you fcukin cheats that started with a beard
> 
> View attachment 72010


wow that is impressive flinty

.

.

.

.

.

.

i mean ive never seen a beard grow that neat around the neck :whistling:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

and another question are lee and retro brothers i thought they were the same person when scanning over them. if its just me that thinks this jst ignore me ...its getting late


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> wow that is impressive flinty
> 
> .
> 
> ...


listen you bearded cnuts. my face was freshly shaven , you all started with full grown beards, so if i want to shave the 3 mm to tidy me neck up and stop the hairs getting caught up in my waterproof work jacket zip i will do lol !!!

i had too it was fcukin agony when the get caught in that fcuker....

anyway back to my point fcuk you all lol !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

nah me and lee aing brothers, Hes an ugly **** !!!!

Its all part of the course flinty. I get my chin hairs caught in a zipper all the time but then that is another mans fly zipper !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The thing is username, you know those jealous ugly sisters?? Well, that Retro is one of them and I'm a pretty Cinderalla 

(you bearded bastard Retro! :tt2: ...Keep this up and al make it look like we're lovers soon :lol: )

Okay, Flinty, I guess if your in work, the less pain you recieve the better the work day...no trimming round mouth though!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Who are you !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Who are you !!!


I'm the guy you wish you were Retro...mind that?? :thumb: ....And good morning to you too sir


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lee85 said:


> The thing is username, you know those jealous ugly sisters?? Well, that Retro is one of them and I'm a pretty Cinderalla
> 
> (you bearded bastard Retro! :tt2: ...Keep this up and al make it look like we're lovers soon :lol: )
> 
> Okay, Flinty, I guess if your in work, the less pain you recieve the better the work day...no trimming round mouth though!!


never trim around the mouth bro, that would be cheating , i dont mind going through annoyance (eating your own moustache) but fcuk going through pain (catching neck hair in zip) lol..


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

[email protected] id caught this at the start....i like wee beard to myself


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> [email protected] id caught this at the start....i like wee beard to myself


start now mate, just run 1 week later X


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> start now mate, just run 1 week later X


ill try and get a pic up tomorrow,,,2 days growth ok?????lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> ill try and get a pic up tomorrow,,,2 days growth ok?????lol


yes do it do it do it ...


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes do it do it do it ...


LET BATTLE COMMENCE!!!!!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

just remembered your avi with the beard and the smile...........

so, so funny

:lol:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

it will give flinty someone to compete against with his stubble 

did u see how excited he got haha

welcome aboard andy:thumb:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

right....2 days growth...bring it on.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

this is my dad by the way......about 2 weeks growth......no joke.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

andy said:


> View attachment 72171
> 
> 
> right....2 days growth...bring it on.


actually id take that pic down flinty though he was in with a chance of beating someone . tbh i think hes behind you already haha


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

andy said:


> View attachment 72171
> 
> 
> right....2 days growth...bring it on.


Hairy **** !!!! welcome on board


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> actually id take that pic down flinty though he was in with a chance of beating someone . tbh i think hes behind you already haha


fcuk off, as soon as my baby gets rolling after 2 weeks i will be flowing like zeus in the beard department lol...

have a good week lads im in preston now till end of week X

updates again sunday please !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andy said:


> View attachment 72171
> 
> 
> right....2 days growth...bring it on.


Bring it on!! This is team bring it!! :lol: Welcome sir


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

just so you all know,,,that REALLY IS my dad in the pic i posted....his stubble snaps razors...i swear to god.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

andy said:


> just so you all know,,,that REALLY IS my dad in the pic i posted....his stubble snaps razors...i swear to god.


i think you should grow urs till its like that  obv not grey but u know what i mean haha


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

andy said:


> View attachment 72171
> 
> 
> right....2 days growth...bring it on.


You look like one of those dark haired, hairy mo fo's so probably catch up soon enough


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

well chaps, how r the chins goin.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mines doing really well mate starting to really dig in now and gor like a weed lol !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

got quite the chin whiskers myself, i would have joined ur challenge but im due back to work soon, so it wouldve got cut short for me


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> got quite the chin whiskers myself, i would have joined ur challenge but im due back to work soon, so it wouldve got cut short for me


yeah to be fair mate some are man enough to roll with the beard regardless, and some are only sheep that follow the pack and do as there told pmsl X


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i'll put a chin pic on anyways for ****s n giggles, only fair u get to take the **** outta me, i did it to u


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> i'll put a chin pic on anyways for ****s n giggles, only fair u get to take the **** outta me, i did it to u


well put the pic up mate by all means, but dont think the p1ss taking wont come to you at some point mate , and it will come in droves hahaha X


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

grey hair chinny chin chin.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> well put the pic up mate by all means, but dont think the p1ss taking wont come to you at some point mate , and it will come in droves hahaha X


Espesh if it looks anything like f**king flintys 

How u doing bud , how was Preston?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Espesh if it looks anything like f**king flintys
> 
> How u doing bud , how was Preston?


preston was fcukin crap mate lol...

ended up travelling virtually into blackburn to find a decent pub for some grub, ended up at a brewers fayre just off the m65 . glad that job is done, drilling under the mersey in next couple of weeks bro..

you will be amazed how much my beard has come on now mate, i reckon the test makes it grow faster lol... update pic tomorrow after i get back from the training session !!!x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> preston was fcukin crap mate lol...
> 
> ended up travelling virtually into blackburn to find a decent pub for some grub, ended up at a brewers fayre just off the m65 . glad that job is done, drilling under the mersey in next couple of weeks bro..
> 
> you will be amazed how much my beard has come on now mate, i reckon the test makes it grow faster lol... update pic tomorrow after i get back from the training session !!!x


Yeah it sounds like Preston haha

And I don't know weather I'd say Liverpool is better or worse haha

Nah if ur stopping over get into red hot for food although it might not help u with the cutting haha

And u cheating roiding non-natty beard growing c**t.............. Yeah I find that as well :-D x


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Breeny said:


> View attachment 72614
> 
> 
> grey hair chinny chin chin.


****ing hell have you rubbed a ballon on that or does it always stick on its ends !!!!



flinty90 said:


> preston was fcukin crap mate lol...
> 
> ended up travelling virtually into blackburn to find a decent pub for some grub, ended up at a brewers fayre just off the m65 . glad that job is done, drilling under the mersey in next couple of weeks bro..
> 
> you will be amazed how much my beard has come on now mate, i reckon the test makes it grow faster lol... update pic tomorrow after i get back from the training session !!!x


Test will make the beard grow much better, I Know a guy thats in his late 40's that got some sust of the dr's and in 48 years has never had a hair on his chin then boom, Hes got a beard now !!!!!

We all doing our pics today i hope and not laming out till tomorrow !!!!!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Show us your beards then!

I've never uttered those words to a man before


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

retro m8, yep it sticks like that til it goes longer, unless i actually try to tame it, but taming would not be a manly thing to do to my whisker's


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> ****ing hell have you rubbed a ballon on that or does it always stick on its ends !!!!
> 
> Test will make the beard grow much better, I Know a guy thats in his late 40's that got some sust of the dr's and in 48 years has never had a hair on his chin then boom, Hes got a beard now !!!!!
> 
> We all doing our pics today i hope and not laming out till tomorrow !!!!!!


get them up today yes i want to see progress you bearded cnuts !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

my big toes got more whiskers than that chin, i was expecting to see platts in it an everything.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> my big toes got more whiskers than that chin, i was expecting to see platts in it an everything.


what after a week lol !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

not much change on last week although it feels like its as long as usernameneeded's


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> not much change on last week although it feels like its as long as usernameneeded's
> View attachment 72687


im so going to be catching you up soon mate, apart from your fcukin colonel saunders moustache pmsl !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> im so going to be catching you up soon mate, apart from your fcukin colonel saunders moustache pmsl !!


No one catchess the tash !!!! i seasoned biker would be proud of that tash !!!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> View attachment 72686


That looks like the back of ur head weres the pic of ur mush??

I've just realised it sun I'll update a pix in a bit , I'm on nights so haven't got a clue what day,time, week or anything it is haha


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I think i need this


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> not much change on last week although it feels like its as long as usernameneeded's
> View attachment 72687


Looking good there retro , and it will soon big as big as mine  .........we wait a min that sounded wrong haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I think i need this
> 
> View attachment 72690


Mine gets whatever vo5 rework ( I think) is left on my hands after doing my hair haha


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

forgot the update was sunday....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> forgot the update was sunday....
> 
> View attachment 72736


not bad dude for 1 week in .. keep up the good work guys

wheres fcukin Lee ???


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

can i take a pic of me hairy ass and submit that.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Breeny said:


> can i take a pic of me mamas hairy ass and submit that.


Whatever floats your boat wee san^^

Edit: By the way, enjoying lurking about in here, some nice beards being created...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> can i take a pic of me hairy ass and submit that.


why not thats what retro has done by looks of it lmfao X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I know I know I'm a big f**king let down haha

I'll get a pic up 2m all i've done all day is sleep , I hate nights


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> I know I know I'm a big f**king let down haha
> 
> I'll get a pic up 2m all i've done all day is sleep , I hate nights


How long does it take you to do a pic ? get it up tonight. lee and moonbeam need to get a pic up ( is it me or was his name better when it was micky and not moonbeam !!!!!)

Flinty you pic looks like 2 days after i wet shaved my bollocks !!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> How long does it take you to do a pic ? get it up tonight. lee and moonbeam need to get a pic up ( is it me or was his name better when it was micky and not moonbeam !!!!!)
> 
> Flinty you pic looks like 2 days after i wet shaved my bollocks !!


I know but I'm in work now haha ,

the only thing I wanna do in a morn after work is get home, get in bed , have a [email protected] , and then sleep 

Then of a night I'm normally on the last min and can't think straight cause iv had about 6 hrs sleep and I'm still f**ked


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok here's a pic for retro cause he's a right moaning c*nt haha


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Ok here's a pic for retro cause he's a right moaning c*nt haha


fook me , i aint growing one of those.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Ok here's a pic for retro cause he's a right moaning c*nt haha


****ing bingo !!!! seeit gave you something to do and now you can have an extra long **** when you get home cause you got more time !!!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> ****ing bingo !!!! seeit gave you something to do and now you can have an extra long **** when you get home cause you got more time !!!!


Extra time??

If I haven't cum within 5 min I look for a diff pic of you ;-)


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Ok here's a pic for retro cause he's a right moaning c*nt haha


You my friend are an animal. This has given me severe beardo inspiration. I want one of them


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> You my friend are an animal. This has given me severe beardo inspiration. I want one of them


wheres your update pic moon ?????


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Moonbeam said:


> You my friend are an animal. This has given me severe beardo inspiration. I want one of them


glad to be of help 

its funny people either say u look a c*nt shave it off o the ones that dont mind beards are like wow how goods that haha

its like marmite :lol:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> wheres your update pic moon ?????


x2 get the pic up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ur all gay


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur all gay


get out if u havent got a beard ...........

:lol:

dont want any of u smooth faced freaks in here


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> glad to be of help
> 
> its funny people either say u look a c*nt shave it off o the ones that dont mind beards are like wow how goods that haha
> 
> its like marmite :lol:


Yeah I know what you mean, got called jesus yesterday again and also got told by a muslim guy I know that I look cool with long hair and a beard  no **** lol. Apoligies for delay of photo.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Moonbeam said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, got called jesus yesterday again and also got told by a muslim guy I know that I look cool with long hair and a beard  no **** lol. Apoligies for delay of photo.


looking good mate


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> looking good mate


Cheers butt, coming along nicely it's gone past the itchy stage now so its all grow from here


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> Cheers butt, coming along nicely it's gone past the itchy stage now so its all grow from here


im getting a second fcukin helping of the itchy stage i think... it dont help that i work outside in the cold, then come indoors to central heating and my face burns off lol.. my skin is becoming dry as fcuk on my face.. dam beard !!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

my beard is really thick so gets dry but only gets itchy if not really well washed

ive got like a soft nail brush thing i give my face a scrub with and that seems to do the trick

might work with the itching for u 2 as well ??


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im getting a second fcukin helping of the itchy stage i think... it dont help that i work outside in the cold, then come indoors to central heating and my face burns off lol.. my skin is becoming dry as fcuk on my face.. dam beard !!


See out Flinty it will pass and you will be grooming like crazy in every reflection you come across lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> See out Flinty it will pass and you will be grooming like crazy in every reflection you come across lol


it was getting bad yesterday to the point i was going to shave it and think fcuk this .. but i stuck in there ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> it was getting bad yesterday to the point i was going to shave it and think fcuk this .. but i stuck in there ...


****ing hell flinty its only a bit of itching !!!! are you sure your cut out for this being a man malarky !!!!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> ****ing hell flinty its only a bit of itching !!!! are you sure your cut out for this being a man malarky !!!!!


hes almost as bad as that bloke who shaved his beard of caus he mrs offered him his nuts.............

except flinty hasnt even got that excuse , his was because it was itchy :no:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

The itching has gone for me. It always seems to dissapear when it gets past that stage of getting caught in your zip. Now I just use it to stop food going to waste. Funny how you grow a beard and you get alot of compliments. Shame about the muscle  think I may go join a amish forum


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> hes almost as bad as that bloke who shaved his beard of caus he mrs offered him his nuts.............
> 
> except flinty hasnt even got that excuse , his was because it was itchy :no:


ermmm excuse me you cnut wit right there 1 minute


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> ermmm excuse me you cnut wit right there 1 minute


i think u just wanted everyone to see ur pretty face

love u flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i only said i thought about itfor a second, you beard brothers really do need to bo more suportive ffs. why do we fight amongst ourselves, its the rest of them we wage war against lol...

for our purposes we will call them

"The clean ones"


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i only said i thought about itfor a second, you beard brothers really do need to bo more suportive ffs. why do we fight amongst ourselves, its the rest of them we wage war against lol...


we only fight for the make up sex haha

errrrr i mean cracking beard flinty dont be shaving ur beard off :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i only said i thought about itfor a second, you beard brothers really do need to bo more suportive ffs. why do we fight amongst ourselves, its the rest of them we wage war against lol...
> 
> for our purposes we will call them
> 
> "The clean ones"


I prefer to call them....girls


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

fcuk me....its getting itchy now..........


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> fcuk me....its getting itchy now..........
> 
> View attachment 73110


you look like Kenny Ken Ken !!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you look like Kenny Ken Ken !!!


you think??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> you think??


yes mate , obviously without the beard !!!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate , obviously without the beard !!!


Yeah flinty boi, repping the beard avi. Smart move


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This is always a good way to get the group together. Give us your pictures of your fav famous beards un lifting related


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


>


i was looking at that pic of brads beard and i liked it but i thought it was a little wispy looking so i didnt go for it. i like the big fat full looking beards personally lol !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i was looking at that pic of brads beard and i liked it but i thought it was a little wispy looking so i didnt go for it. i like the big fat full looking beards personally lol !!!


Being blonde my beard comes through even wispier ( spelling ) than brads. It looks patchy as feck from the side but its cause half is blonde. If i dyed it it would look fuller than daves fridge !!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Except for I'm still not allowed a beard :huh:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah flinty see what ya mean. Mine grows all patchy mind. What ya reckon on this???


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

week 1

 week 2

 week 3


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mines really taking hold now

took this morning by ROB


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mines really taking hold now
> 
> took this morning by ROB
> 
> View attachment 73342


how many weeks am i behind?

1 or 2?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> how many weeks am i behind?
> 
> 1 or 2?


only 1


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

actually non mate , this is only 3 weeks old journal ??


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

sweaty beard there flinty


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Coming along nicely there flinty boi.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> actually non mate , this is only 3 weeks old journal ??


na, im a week behind mate..i missed the start


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking good flinty. Andys a dark horse i reckon and in the final weeks hes gonna look like taliban !! Will get a pic up asap !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> na, im a week behind mate..i missed the start


yeah 1 week then mate ..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Afghan said:


> sweaty beard there flinty


its not sweaty mate i just use tomotei pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so wheres the rest of the update pics you fcukin losers , whats up you getting scared now im sprouting like a fcukin mould potato lol XX


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Just thought I'd give u a but of time to revel in ur "growth"

Before I came and rained on ur parade!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Just thought I'd give u a but of time to revel in ur "growth"
> 
> Before I came and rained on ur parade!


oh yeah with your years worth of growth pmsl .. you are already losing bro X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> oh yeah with your years worth of growth pmsl .. you are already losing bro X


A year ????

It was started in oct I think

No need to hate mate I know ur well jell 

Hate the game not the player haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

If that kid in ur avi sneezes hard half that f**ker on ur face will be blown away


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> A year ????
> 
> It was started in oct I think
> 
> ...


its fine mate your beard is crap for nearly 5 months growth lol ... now mine for 4 weeks on the other hand is making your head spin X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> its fine mate your beard is crap for nearly 5 months growth lol ... now mine for 4 weeks on the other hand is making your head spin X


The only thing making my head spin is how u can call it a beard it's like u have fell asleep in the iron fillings 

I might put a comedy pic up in a bit tho just for u  xx


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

For comedy value


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been a slow lame **** !!!!

Hung over with visitors sat and shit loads to do yesterday so completly forgot. Will get pic done and up today, Cant stop playing with it !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

My late picture !!!!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> My late picture !!!!
> 
> View attachment 73623


looking good bro....

also, a very clean nasal cavity....

male grooming at its best.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

andy said:


> looking good bro....
> 
> also, a very clean nasal cavity....
> 
> male grooming at its best.


That was pure chance !!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> My late picture !!!!
> 
> View attachment 73623


Is this taken from the victim cam :lol:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry lads havent been on here for a few days due to lack of internet. My update


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

whats happenin with the chinny chin chin's, ya bunch of hippy's


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Not a single update from anyone !!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i reckon the beards are all pretend beards, made out of stick on pubes, lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i got a great pic to post when i get back lol sorry forgot mine yesterday x


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i hope u aint shaving ur boolox b4 the pic gose up, curly beards aint a good look m8. no ****.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Here we go then week 4


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Will get a pic up today. Got a cold so have to try and get one without tons of snot on my tash !!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ill get mine up in a bit


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> ill get mine up in a bit


After you have had a wank take a pic of your beard too !!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> After you have had a wank take a pic of your beard too !!


it would look the same as ur pic dude with all my "snot" in it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> it would look the same as ur pic dude with all my "snot" in it


Nasty !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Nasty !!!


you wanted to see it u perve ;-)


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

heres the new pic


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> heres the new pic
> 
> View attachment 74189


fook me , u look like one of those deep south religous nuts that kill people, stop staring at me, its scary,lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Breeny said:


> fook me , u look like one of those deep south religous nuts that kill people, stop staring at me, its scary,lol


looks can be decieving mate.....................im not from the deep south :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, Had pic yesterday but could not be ****d to do anything !!!



The tash is out of hand at the mo and theres another month yet !! the tash is overlapping my mouth by about 1.5 cm !!! at this rate i will be in this

http://www.handlebarclub.co.uk/index.php


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

see i think having a beard gives u "mental eyes"

we will be like a crime watch most wanted like up by the end


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

looks like weve got ourselves a wiltshire ripper, lol, bunch of scary fookers


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Breeny said:


> looks like weve got ourselves a wiltshire ripper, lol, bunch of scary fookers


I dont really look like i have recently stole the pants of my next murder victim off there washing line !!!! its the flash close up that fecks my eyes up !


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I dont really look like i have recently stole the pants of my next murder victim off there washing line !!!! its the flash close up that fecks my eyes up !


Yeah I use that excuse as well haha

Atleast it make people less worried that when I say I'm daydreaming about some none-consentual suprise sex ;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

*FLINTY UPDATE!*


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> *FLINTY UPDATE!*
> 
> View attachment 74391


HAHAHA beat that mudda fcukers pmsl !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

both repped. wil rep moonbeam tonighyt when i have recharged lol.. i shaved my hair last night but didnt touch beard , look like my heads on upside down X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> both repped. wil rep moonbeam tonighyt when i have recharged lol.. i shaved my hair last night but didnt touch beard , look like my heads on upside down X


I don't know , cutting ur hair ,trimming ur neck , not posting pics.......

Ur getting sloppy mr Flint

Sort it out  show us ur upside down head


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

when's update day fella's , i reckon u should all get some monk robes for the final pose down,


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Breeny said:


> when's update day fella's , i reckon u should all get some monk robes for the final pose down,


well its suposed to be sun/mon as most of ur do

.

.

.

.

except for flinty and he just does it when he can be @rsed /...............and its his f**king thread


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> well its suposed to be sun/mon as most of ur do
> 
> .
> 
> ...


im working away all week you cnut its only been me thats put an update on the actual sunday when were supposed too. then you cheating cnuts thats been grwoing your beards for 6 months cirp in so fcuk you all ya hairy b4stards X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

taken tonight 3 minutes ago ! cnuts


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Final pics should be done on a park bench with can of Kestrel in hand :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> taken tonight 3 minutes ago ! cnuts
> 
> View attachment 74463


fecking shaved your tash off aint you ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> fecking shaved your tash off aint you ?


no mate , my tash is just a lighter brown than beard ....

head on pic


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Good growing lads, I got very bored of my face so shaved in a George Michael.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> no mate , my tash is just a lighter brown than beard ....
> 
> head on pic
> View attachment 74477


yeah i got the same prob with tash near white !!!!



DiamondDixie said:


> View attachment 74480
> 
> 
> Good growing lads, I got very bored of my face so shaved in a George Michael.


We diont like you proffesional groomed people roind here !!!. In all fairness you look like you could out grow everyone in a week !!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Right just off to gym but promised to get this journal up and running today. so need a starting picture of the faces from anyone thats taking part...
> 
> this isnt a serious journal , but one that will keep us occupied for 9 weeks until we have a face full of luscious hair lol..
> 
> ...


no thanks dude......never trust a guy with a beard.....*especially* a white man


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> no thanks dude......never trust a guy with a beard.....*especially* a white man


stay out of here then

bro .


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> fecking shaved your tash off aint you ?


Retro ur a right horrible c*nt

U know flinty can only grow facial hair like a girl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Retro ur a right horrible c*nt
> 
> U know flinty can only grow facial hair like my missus


not something to be proud of bro


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> not something to be proud of bro


And to think I was sticking up for you !!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so wheres your updates cnuts ????

im shaving mine tonight , im bored now lol

this is me at the minute


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> so wheres your updates cnuts ????
> 
> im shaving mine tonight , im bored now lol
> 
> ...


ur f**king not u cnut

end of ****ing feb u said


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> ur f**king not u cnut
> 
> end of ****ing feb u said


i know mate but my goals are changing slightly and im now running till end of june .... i really dont know what to do with beard tbf ... its pulling all the moisture out of my skin, my lips are dry as fcuk and my face is drying out , all because of the beard ...

i hate it, and i look pale cos i not usd a sunbed for a while and im feeling depressd enough as it is.. i need something to perk me up, the haircut didnt work enough ...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

but u look soooooo sexy ;-)

ask the mrs for a blowie that will fix it 

xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> but u look soooooo sexy ;-)
> 
> ask the mrs for a blowie that will fix it
> 
> xx


im off in shower mate and im sure i will have a shave !!!

you will have to see next sunday if i have shaved or not bro X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

u do and ur a sh1thouse


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> so wheres your updates cnuts ????
> 
> im shaving mine tonight , im bored now lol
> 
> ...


Did you or didnt you ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well erm well but erm mmm ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well erm well but erm mmm ?


lets be honest, that beard was sweaty defo needed shaving


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

The word FAIL was made for people like you flinty. I'm dissapointed. How can we all go on knowing the thread op has given up.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

m8, i'm shocked and disappointed, start a thread and bail on your own challenge, if u've shaved the beard u best have dreadlocks on ur nuts


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

of course i havent fcukin shaved it you cnuts .. wheres the fcukin rest of your progress pics pr1cks ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> of course i havent fcukin shaved it you cnuts .. wheres the fcukin rest of your progress pics pr1cks ...


I shaved coz i thought you did !!!!!

Will do one as soon as i can


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah yeah u f**king liar i bet urs is down te plug hole u lying c*nt


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah yeah u f**king liar i bet urs is down te plug hole u lying c*nt


how much you willing to bet ??? put your money where your fcukin big bearded mouth is cnut chops !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

and u should have sad sooner flinty mine when last night after i lost faith in out leader..............

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

like f**k im not a puff....


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

exactly ive still got my beard u will be using old pics cause u couldnt take the challenge


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> and u should have sad sooner flinty mine when last night after i lost faith in out leader..............
> 
> .
> 
> ...


you werent man enough to shave at start of jan and go full hog again ... i will challenge you to a beard off anytime, we both start fresh shaven and see who grows it for the longest lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> exactly ive still got my beard u will be using old pics cause u couldnt take the challenge


i can prove it in anyway you want bro ...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

cause i didnt want to make u feel bad mate haha

and ill accept the offer but i think we need to let the sexy faces out for a while so maybe in a few months or after summer when were already tanned


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ok il believe u when i can feel ur stubble on my white bits :wub: xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> cause i didnt want to make u feel bad mate haha
> 
> and ill accept the offer but i think we need to let the sexy faces out for a while so maybe in a few months or after summer when were already tanned


i might be going for a bit longer than feb with mine mate ... but then again come april time i will definitely want some colour. and im not joking i do feel depressed at the minute !!!x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i want reps now please lol !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

nice to see u've redeemed urself , fancy comin on here and tellin us all a load of porkies,


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

that pic looks photoshopped


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> nice to see u've redeemed urself , fancy comin on here and tellin us all a load of porkies,


i never told any lies. i dont lie mate X

i was just unsure wether to shave last night or not.. i was very very close !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> that pic looks photoshopped


yeah whatever, rep me you cnut or im shaving right now lol !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

but yeah i know what u mean about being depressed with the beard ,ill be glad to get rid of the beard at the end of the month for the fact i can get my hair cut, and a tan and look at least a little more atractive rathr than a homeless

but on the other hand be sad to see it go


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> but yeah i know what u mean about being depressed with the beard ,ill be glad to get rid of the beard at the end of the month for the fact i can get my hair cut, and a tan and look at least a little more atractive rathr than a homeless
> 
> but on the other hand be sad to see it go


im always in two minds mate, i do feel scruffy as fcuk with a beard, but the rebel that dont give a sh1t inside of me also likes the fact that i dont give a sh1t... but when it comes to feeling depressed , nothing feels better to me than having a nice haircut, and a shave (only stubbly as i dont like clean shaven either) and having some nice colour on me. makes me feel hot and sexy lol (makes ME feel ) not saying i am hahaha ...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah im exactly the same

my hair looks like a fro, beard is massive and want to hit the mt2 soon haha

oh and will never pull in a million yeah like this . i cant be ****d at the best of times nevermind as u say when u feel u look crap


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah im exactly the same
> 
> my hair looks like a fro, beard is massive and want to hit the mt2 soon haha
> 
> oh and will never pull in a million yeah like this . i cant be ****d at the best of times nevermind as u say when u feel u look crap


lol , have some reps you bearded stallion X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

r u gay ;-)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> r u gay ;-)


yes mate i am !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee u filthy dirty queer....................................

fancy a bum ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee u filthy dirty queer....................................
> 
> fancy a bum ?


of course mate ... im up for anything. do you like to suck willys ??? i will let ya X

when you have had a shave of course !!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

willys???? a willy would be more than enough nevermind 2 or more :-O

.........................

oh like that is it ...........anything to win the comp.....i know ur game haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well i will update in here again seeing as all you fcukin waste of space cnuts dont bother ..

bunch of w4nkers you lot X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> well i will update in here again seeing as all you fcukin waste of space cnuts dont bother ..
> 
> bunch of w4nkers you lot X
> 
> View attachment 75203


see now thats getting to be a beard xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> see now thats getting to be a beard xx


told you mate 5 weeks that is, when it takes hold it grows like fcuk lol...

im quite liking it at minute now its thickening out it looks pretty cool. IMO

my ,issus really dont like it now though !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> told you mate 5 weeks that is, when it takes hold it grows like fcuk lol...
> 
> im quite liking it at minute now its thickening out it looks pretty cool. IMO
> 
> my ,issus really dont like it now though !!!


what does she know ey...........tell her to sort her tache out b4 bitching at u .......she will f**kng love that


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> what does she know ey...........tell her to sort her tache out b4 bitching at u .......she will f**kng love that


fcuk off mate i want sex again soon lol !!!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well i will update in here again seeing as all you fcukin waste of space cnuts dont bother ..
> 
> bunch of w4nkers you lot X
> 
> View attachment 75203


Hot hot hot....loving the face fuzz babe.... :wub:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hot hot hot....loving the face fuzz babe.... :wub:


AHHH thanx chick. you know it will keep your fuzzy parts warm in this terrible weather pmsl XXXX


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk off mate i want sex again soon lol !!!


ok but not till u have told her haha .....oh off her


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Here u go flints


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Here u go flints


HAHA love it mate !!! you will miss it when its gone !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> HAHA love it mate !!! you will miss it when its gone !!!


i know i keep thinking should i just tidy it up so it doesnt look as messy but i think its time to chop the thing off and get back on the pull


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> i know i keep thinking should i just tidy it up so it doesnt look as messy but i think its time to chop the thing off and get back on the pull


ys mate get on the pull. theres loads of blokes out there just waiiting mate

(oh sorry your not gay are you lol)


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> ys mate get on the pull. theres loads of blokes out there just waiiting mate
> 
> (oh sorry your not gay are you lol)


no so stop asking , (but u dont need to really, im just being coy)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

1 Week and 1 day overdue



Yes i had a little trim on the sides and around the mouth !!!! Call me a **** ! but the tash was about 1 cm over my mouth and it was getting on my tits !!!! I think username has done the same around his chops !! now my chin looks pointy , Had a cap on the otherday and i looked like this guy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

took you fcukin long enough retro, and you are a cnut for trimming around your mouth,,, heres me fcukin suffereing eating my own facial hair and you just trim yours !!!

what a loser..


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel like a **** !!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i havent trimmed my tash for weeks and weeks

and not trimmed the sides for months ive only cut it once when my beard was still square so it was more of a contour of my jaw line

i think its just pointed through pushing it into shape its diff every day haha

it looks dead bushy its ive had a bath and go straight to bed with lying and moving around on it


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i thought there was more than just 3 of you bunch of pube faces doing this challenge.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Breeny said:


> i thought there was more than just 3 of you bunch of pube faces doing this challenge.


yeah so did we haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

why oh why does it feel like i am going through a second itchy phase ???? is it just the dry skin feeling from working outside then going home to central heating etc ???


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> why oh why does it feel like i am going through a second itchy phase ???? is it just the dry skin feeling from working outside then going home to central heating etc ???


could be, mine doesnt really itch

give it a good wash and a scrub see if that helps 

i normally give mine a scrub with a soft nail brush thing when having a bath now its getting longer


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> could be, mine doesnt really itch
> 
> *give it a good wash and a scrub see if that helps *
> 
> i normally give mine a scrub with a soft nail brush thing when having a bath now its getting longer


my beard is itchy mate im not fcukin manky lol !!! cheeky cnut


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i didnt say u were d1ckface i said see if it helps,it could be dry skin


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

photo update from this morning


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

looking big there as well mate 

ill get my pic up later , on nights 2n so just faffing about b4 my afternoon sleep haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> looking big there as well mate
> 
> ill get my pic up later , on nights 2n so just faffing about b4 my afternoon sleep haha


yes im a beast lol X


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> photo update from this morning
> 
> View attachment 75762


Fcukin hell, Flints. Nearly choked on my double cheeseburger lol....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Fcukin hell, Flints. Nearly choked on my double cheeseburger lol....


sorry mate im not that ugly am i haha X


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate im not that ugly am i haha X


Not at all mate:whistling: You just seemed to jump out of the screen somehow lol. Nice beard btw. Good work:thumbup1:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i know this, i wasnt going to mention ur face tho


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

To be fair flinty yours aint far off mine. For some reason over the past few weeks mine has come to a stop. Will get a pic up later


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> To be fair flinty yours aint far off mine. For some reason over the past few weeks mine has come to a stop. Will get a pic up later


im a real man x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

This weeks face


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

^^^^ lookin at the above pics, i reckon u should all shave now, ur all startin to look a bit seedy and depraved, i'm genuinely scared for the inhabitants of your local areas.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Breeny said:


> ^^^^ lookin at the above pics, i reckon u should all shave now, ur all startin to look a bit seedy and depraved, i'm genuinely scared for the inhabitants of your local areas.


Only a bit seedy??

Think this challenge might need extending haha


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry for the no show sunday but i dont usually come on ukm on the weekend !



Chin looks like jimmy hills !! Wished i kept going with no grooming !

Username you should shave your head. It will make the beard look twice as long and flinty your is coming on good. You should keep going.

What is everyone doing end of the month with there mighty groomed faces !!

I am tempted to go for this



My missus officially hates my face !!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I'll keep my hair for this next week then I'll do a few pics the week after cause hair and beard are going at end of month I think so I'll cut my hair 1st and then maybe tidy up the beard but if it totally goes I'll take a few pics of diff styles as it goes haha

I did it a few years ago as I went from a big beard to clean shaved

So did a big goatee, Paul tutile sr handlebar , a normal handlebar, a tashe,then a hitler

The mrs hated ever second of my p1ss taking as I was straight faced as I made my sugestions :-D

Till she was like "please just shave it all off "


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Well I'll keep my hair for this next week then I'll do a few pics the week after cause hair and beard are going at end of month I think so I'll cut my hair 1st and then maybe tidy up the beard but if it totally goes I'll take a few pics of diff styles as it goes haha
> 
> I did it a few years ago as I went from a big beard to clean shaved
> 
> ...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

well im at the point i just want it off haha

hair needs cutting cause its getting like a fro and cant cut my hair till im getting rid of the beard otherwise beard will look really wild so would need tidying up

and that would prob lead to me f**king it up beyone belife so would need ll cutting off haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows it going mate you ok ??? I cant wait to get off the hair and beard mate only 2 more days for me.. will take a pic tomorrow for last update then a pic of me all trimmed up.. going to keep a stubble but my beard looking like stray pubes is not a good look lol...

and 8 weeks is enough for me lol..

hope your ok guys lets see some progress pics or end results of your also finishing this weekend


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah im good mate im going to throw a pic up of phone in a min for an extra treat haha

then i think we should update as normal on sun then do the reveal pic next sun (only cause i want to try and bang some mt2 in between tue and sun 

yeah i think im going to go clean shaved for a few weeks maybe a little patch left

but i agree be glad to get hair cut and unsure on the beard going ill be glad to get rid but will miss it in a strange way but looking forward to not looking like a homeless

you ok buddy??


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Bonus post bath pic


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah mate im going to photo today, then im not bothered about suntan lol.. i will update a pic tomorrow after my shave and haircut , looking all stubbly and gorgeous again... your beard is just looking like a face full of straggly pubes mate lol.. cant wait to see you clean shaven. you will be a right sexy b4stard, and your boyfriend might even start letting you have sex with him again.. (oh sorry your not gay are you) pmsl. i always forget pmsl !!!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Never though I would say this but I cant wait to get these pubes off my face either. I just don't know where to start. Do I need a razor or fcuking clippers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok my last couple of shots before i shave the cnut off ..... then i will update with my new face lol



not bad for just over 6 weeks !!!!

Fcuk me i look tired out !!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ok my last couple of shots before i shave the cnut off ..... then i will update with my new face lol
> 
> View attachment 76327
> View attachment 76328
> ...


pmsl thats awsome !!!

u look like jeremy clarkson upside down !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> pmsl thats awsome !!!
> 
> u look like jeremy clarkson upside down !!!


mate until lookng at them pics i didnt realise how tired i looked bro.. i look awful lol...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ok my last couple of shots before i shave the cnut off ..... then i will update with my new face lol
> 
> View attachment 76327
> View attachment 76328
> ...


Thats 1 sweaty looking ball bag of a beard sported on the face of a filthy pin cushion steroid junky human being

Love you really bro :beer:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Afghan said:


> Thats 1 sweaty looking ball bag of a beard sported on the face of a filthy pin cushion steroid junky human being
> 
> Love you really bro :beer:


OK OK im shaving it all off , well to stubble levels and hair going too.. picture coming up later X


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get involved in this, but heres one I grew earlier (last year). Think this is about 6weeks worth. Made me look a roight salty seadog it did!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mate until lookng at them pics i didnt realise how tired i looked bro.. i look awful lol...


u look hot :wub:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> u look hot :wub:


yeah hotter than a fcukin bucket of ice lol !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate im going to photo today, then im not bothered about suntan lol.. i will update a pic tomorrow after my shave and haircut , looking all stubbly and gorgeous again... your beard is just looking like a face full of straggly pubes mate lol.. cant wait to see you clean shaven. you will be a right sexy b4stard, and your boyfriend might even start letting you have sex with him again.. (oh sorry your not gay are you) pmsl. i always forget pmsl !!!


i think you should update the reveal pic next week u can still shav and everything 2n just show the pic next weekend

just think how many new female member there will once they realise its not full of beardo weirdos 

and yeah ill be back to my sexy self haha

but i dont know what ur going on about my bf will start having sex with me again........,.u never stopped ,you just got more scratchy with ur beard :wub:

and yeah i know u keep forgetting im not gay but who am i to tell u to stop sending pix of ur c0ck if it makes u happy u have a big rep score


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> ok my last couple of shots before i shave the cnut off ..... then i will update with my new face lol
> 
> View attachment 76327
> View attachment 76328
> ...


got to sat thats some F**KING BEARD good going for the time , this place wont let me rep u but will when recharged


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> photo update from this morning
> 
> View attachment 75762


Looking good, nice tattoo work as well, who did them?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

A.U.K said:


> Looking good, nice tattoo work as well, who did them?


cheers mate. my brother in law did them mate

Steven Jarvis..

works at the Monki Do tattoo studio in belper, he is excellent artist mate in fact all the guys there are really good at what they do !!!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ok my last couple of shots before i shave the cnut off ..... then i will update with my new face lol
> 
> View attachment 76327
> View attachment 76328
> ...


:001_tt2:Wow.....that beard looking awesome...goodbye my tickly facefuzz ......:001_tt2:xx


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Bonus post bath pic


 :thumb :Jees, wow now thats what i call a beard...is it for real?...bet its a joke shop stick on !! lol....absolutely fantastic...xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Jees, wow now thats what i call a beard...is it for real?...bet its a joke shop stick on !! lol....absolutely fantastic...xx


he has been growing it since last october though !!! still impressive like .. but i would hammer him in a beard off from scratch lol !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Jees, wow now thats what i call a beard...is it for real?...bet its a joke shop stick on !! lol....absolutely fantastic...xx


yeah its real , u can come and give it a pull to check if ur quick


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> he has been growing it since last october though !!! still impressive like .. but i would hammer him in a beard off from scratch lol !!!


and come on now flinty no need to get jelly just cause someone was talking about my beard in ur thread


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> and come on now flinty no need to get jelly just cause someone was talking about my beard in ur thread


I know lol. i hate you. i want to post my pics now im clean lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> I know lol. i hate you. i want to post my pics now im clean lol


you know u dont and love me really

and NO POSTING UR CLEAN FACE TILL NEXT SUN !!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> you know u dont and love me really
> 
> and NO POSTING UR CLEAN FACE TILL NEXT SUN !!!!!!!!


All because you want a fvukin tan you vain cnut lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

that and cause otherwise ill look like ive been sniffing glue

were ill end up with sensitive skin 

plus it will be after the end of the month and will give everyone a chance to update the final pics

and im not vain im just trying to be half as good looking as u


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> that and cause otherwise ill look like ive been sniffing glue
> 
> were ill end up with sensitive skin
> 
> ...


you are already Half as good looking as me bro lol ..

I would X


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Good going flinty. You could of had a good beard in another month, did you start usuing crack to get it going !!!!!

User yours looks good, Maybe a condender for beard of the year comp ! I will try and get a pic up today, My attempt is doing my head in, Had rash yesterday on the face and nearly shaved it off !!! but ( stroking my chin ) its still there JUST


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

fairplay flinty boy that beard grew quick my friend. Looks good mate you should keep it.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

beard on this dude






Originally posted by olliel


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

my journey !!!!



Not sure what to do now !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep going mate. You'll be employed as a body double for ZZ Top by the end of the year:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe i can be the third member


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Maybe i can be the third member
> 
> View attachment 76510


Haha funny as dude


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Alright guys update










Whats the score with shaving now? I'm getting pretty tired of this bush on my chin


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The big trim is under way :-D


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Moonbeam said:


> Alright guys update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright mate can shave now but I said we should wait till sun for final clean pics and flinty seems to be going along with it

So u can shave it off then just post pic on sun as usual


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah i will update sunday. even tbough i will have another beard by then lol. i am that much of a man xx next time we do this we are all starting at the same time


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Yeah i will update sunday. even tbough i will have another beard by then lol. i am that much of a man xx next time we do this we are all starting at the same time


I think more than 2 months too


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Yeah i will update sunday. even tbough i will have another beard by then lol. i am that much of a man xx next time we do this we are all starting at the same time


yeah next time we will plan it so were not all at diff stages haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

So were are the fcukin shaved face updates you cnuts ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> So were are the fcukin shaved face updates you cnuts ?


Same place as yours !!!

I have trimmed up and thats it !


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

mines all off  will post update later. I look ten years younger :thumb:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

a few pics from along the big trim.......

 as was before trim

 after hair cut

 sides trimmed

 bottom gone

 goatee

 tache

 small animal amount of hair


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

AND FINALLY .................................

 CLEAN SHAVED MOFO


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> AND FINALLY .................................
> 
> View attachment 77119
> CLEAN SHAVED MOFO


Sexy cnut now then mate lol . nice one. what response have you had since shaving lol..


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Sexy cnut now then mate lol . nice one. what response have you had since shaving lol..


that im looking loads better , 10 years younger , and never to grow it like that again haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> that im looking loads better , 10 years younger , and never to grow it like that again haha


Do you find now though people dont offer you money in the street pmsl x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> AND FINALLY .................................
> 
> View attachment 77119
> CLEAN SHAVED MOFO


should have stopped at stage 2 for a few days mate :laugh:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Do you find now though people dont offer you money in the street pmsl x


no infact i think its got worse pal ........ but now its cause they want f**king


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> should have stopped at stage 2 for a few days mate :laugh:


looking back im liking it when the bottom was trimmed off but think it made face a bit too round haha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> looking back im liking it when the bottom was trimmed off but think it made face a bit too round haha


Just never rock the fulll goatee........:no: :laugh:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just never rock the fulll goatee........:no: :laugh:


i had one years and years ago , and was getting told i looked columbian by a lad i used to go to school with haha

didnt always go down too well when he would just coe up asking for coke when there were people who didnt know the joke haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> AND FINALLY .................................
> 
> View attachment 77119
> CLEAN SHAVED MOFO


Aaaaaaarrrrggghhhhhhh. Grow it back. Grow it back:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its like kevin webster when he got rid of his tash !!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Aaaaaaarrrrggghhhhhhh. Grow it back. Grow it back:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:





retro-mental said:


> Its like kevin webster when he got rid of his tash !!!


[email protected] :cursing:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Thought i would give this a go !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. You look like Amos (I think) from Emmerdale:lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Was hoping more for this look



not this


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

weres that flinty c*nt??

he was p1ssing and moaning about having to wait to show off his fresh face and the [email protected] still hasnt been in here

and nice look retro 

im back to the short beard haha


----------

